# BVI, USVI, French Polynesia Monohull charter?



## matthewwhill

Doing some future planning. I've gone to a few websites and it seems like most charter massive catamarans which I have no experience with and may be more boat than we (two people) need. Can anyone recommend charter companies that offer smaller (30 feet) monohulls?

I came across "BVI Yacht Charters" on Tortola. Does anyone have experience with them?

Also interested in USVI and French Polynesia.

Thanks!


----------



## Minnewaska

You might check with Horizon in the BVI. I'm not sure about 30ft, but we chartered a 36ft Bavaria from them many years back.


----------



## RegisteredUser

If I were tied to dirt and wanted/needed a nice vacay, I'd pick something other than chartering at this time...to scratch that itch
I'd wait
But our minds work in mysterious ways
Gotta scratch it....some way


----------



## 22catcapri

matthewwhill said:


> Doing some future planning. I've gone to a few websites and it seems like most charter massive catamarans which I have no experience with and may be more boat than we (two people) need. Can anyone recommend charter companies that offer smaller (30 feet) monohulls?
> 
> I came across "BVI Yacht Charters" on Tortola. Does anyone have experience with them?
> 
> Also interested in USVI and French Polynesia.
> 
> Thanks!


Used BVI Yacht Charters last year right at the start of the pandemic. They are excellent, and have a range of monohulls from 31' through 54'. We are in contact with them now arranging a charter (on a monhull).


----------



## SHNOOL

We've used BVI Yacht Charters in the past, actually shortly after Irma hit. They were fantastic! That is one hard working bunch down there. Great bang for the buck. Smaller operation means you get closer personal attention. Wife and I were actually thinking of planning a trip ourselves, on a smaller boat again.

We very much liked out trip on their new Oceanis 35 just the 2 of us.


----------



## SHNOOL

An observation - since this is current discussion with COVID in play. As an American traveling to the BVIs their present requirements (and this is hard to find info on), you must take a COVID test and it come back negative within 5 days of arrival (and your whole party). Then they require you to remain on the vessel for the first 4 days (quarantine), and fly a quarantine flag. There is also talk that they ankle bracelet you to make sure you remain within the bounds of the boat. Upon leaving you must again get a COVID test and negative result before you leave and board a plane to head home. I'm sorry but 4 days sitting on a boat in a marina does not a vacation make. I'd have thought these restrictions would be getting lifted by now, but sadly NOT yet. This must be killing the charter companies. BVI yacht charters would still be my first choice and if you have the time to take 11 days or more while there, then it may make a lot of sense, but for us, I think we are out (for now).


----------



## Minnewaska

Shnool, I think you're close but not exactly right. It's a wrist band, not ankle bracelet, but same idea. You are not required to stay at a marina, there are several authorized anchorages around the islands you can wait out your 4 day quarantine. However, you must return to Nanny Cay for the test on the 4th day. 

It's certainly not a very easy thing to do, if bareboating for the typical 6-10 days. Especially, if any of the test were to come back positive. It's always a risk that one is asymptomatic, or even contracted it enroute. Those odds, however, are getting better every day, as herd immunity is approaching anyway. Not there quite yet. 

If one was going to cruise in the BVI for months, this program seems more tolerable. To date, one of my concerns has been the rules changing to go back home. At least these things seem to be heading in a positive direction at the moment. Hoping it stays that way.


----------



## 22catcapri

We have looked into this trip and are taking advantage of BVI Yacht Charters' special offer. It's eleven days for the price of seven. There are hoops. There are testing protocaols and timelines. The first four days you have to stay in certain anchorages. On those days you are in "quarrantine," but what that means is that you can't go ashore. You can snorkel. You can sail the BVI in less crowded circumstances. You do have to arrange a covid test on day 4 in Nanny Cay. After that, go where you please on or offshore IN THE BVI. They want you to stay away from USVI, and have established an "exclusion zone" that pretty much envelops the BVI. You can cross the borders of that zone with permission, USVI is off limits, as I understand it. These are current protocols. They will change as more folks vax. I vaxxed yesterday.


----------



## Minnewaska

22catcapri said:


> It's eleven days for the price of seven.


Can't be coincidental that for the price of a week charter, they give you the four days to quarantine for free. Clever idea. Sailing from permitted anchorage to another for four days, isn't all that bad. The rough patch comes, if anyone aboard tests positive. Then it's over.

Recently, I went to look at the little charter company we've used for the last 3 or 4 bareboats. By now, nothing would be available, other than a waiting list. It's about half booked and I had to wonder how much of that was owner time. They must all be hurting.


----------



## SHNOOL

22catacapri, the 11 for the price of 7 is only until the end of the march (sailing dates).
To me those are too many hoops to jump through yet. We are presently looking at end of June (yeah hot), and possibly the USVIs.

Herd immunity is a bit of a long way off Minne, but I'm optimistic it at least is within reach. Rolling out vaccines in Virginia here, has been a disaster, you'd think having a governor who is a doctor we'd had done better.


----------



## 22catcapri

SHNOOL said:


> 22catacapri, the 11 for the price of 7 is only until the end of the march (sailing dates).
> To me those are too many hoops to jump through yet. We are presently looking at end of June (yeah hot), and possibly the USVIs.
> 
> Herd immunity is a bit of a long way off Minne, but I'm optimistic it at least is within reach. Rolling out vaccines in Virginia here, has been a disaster, you'd think having a governor who is a doctor we'd had done better.
> [


----------



## 22catcapri

We just booked. Here is a sort of webinar on the subject. https://my.demio.com/recording/HnpprWSw


----------



## Minnewaska

SHNOOL said:


> Herd immunity is a bit of a long way off Minne, but I'm optimistic it at least is within reach.


Not sure what you think is a long way, but this Professor from John's Hopkins, published in the WSJ, suggests its likely by April. So far, roughly 15% of the total population has actually been vaccinated, but you add those that naturally gained immunity via infection. Between known tested and asymptomatic untested or even mild symptomatic untested, it's believed to be 40-50% of the US population already.

Infections rates have dropped 77% over the past 6 weeks. That's not all from the few that have actually been vaccinated. We're getting there. Fingers crossed.









Opinion | We’ll Have Herd Immunity by April


Covid cases have dropped 77% in six weeks. Experts should level with the public about the good news.




www.wsj.com


----------



## RegisteredUser

You can be high, low, or just right
Just right is subjective
I think this will chug along Into 2022


----------



## SHNOOL

My immunologist niece working at the CDC doesn't really agree with your rosy predictions of April, but November seems doable.
Given that the experts have been wrong on every side of this coin, I'll reserve my own right to be skeptical.


----------



## Minnewaska

Gee, schnool, they're not *my* rose predictions. John's Hopkins has been at the center of the data on this epidemic, from the beginning. Many pros have gotten the response wrong, but I don't think their macro data has been suspect. Individual states or nursing homes, sure.

Case loads have cliffed and continue to decline, that's pretty darn encouraging. There are currently only two people in the hospital with Covid in my community right now. That's great news.

To be certain, herd immunity does not mean it's been eradicated. It will be kicking around forever, just like measles and the seasonal flu. The point of this is when will travel restrictions start to lighten up and I think that's sooner than later. Fully gone and back to pre-pandemic, that will be a while. I suspect we'll have to be able to demonstrate we've been vaccinated, to have max access, for the next year or so.


----------



## SHNOOL

Minne you seem dead set on convincing me of something. Of note I couldn't care less. More importantly it is my personal opinion that this pandemic has been more about politics than rational thought and yes on that bar, John's Hopkins, the Who, and the CDC announcements have been more political than fact based. So April, or November, or shortly after then next national election whatever it may be, makes no difference, it will certainly be a political decision as far as opening things up.

I am neither a virus doubter, nor a conspiracy theorist,. I am a pragmatist. Pragmatically, things won't be open by April, but if it should ease your mind, and make you feel like an argument is won, I hope YOU are right and I am wrong.


----------



## Minnewaska

SHNOOL said:


> Minne you seem dead set on convincing me of something


Not really, I just responded to the comment you made directly to me that herd immunity was a bit of a long way off. Herd immunity, reopening, reduced travel restrictions, etc, are not all hand in hand. I think we are already starting to see the beginnings of herd immunity. As it picks up speed, the rest will start to follow. I did not say everything would be open and unrestricted by April.

Yes, the pandemic was grossly politicized. There are still facts to be had and like you I'm neither a hawk, nor a dove. Infection rates, hospitalizations and deaths are gratefully plummeting. It's certainly not caused by the politicians.

I'm expecting a much better cruising season ahead, if not entirely void of pandemic protocol.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch

Minnewaska said:


> Gee, schnool, they're not *my* rose predictions. John's Hopkins has been at the center of the data on this epidemic, from the beginning.


AFAIK this was not a prediction by Johns Hopkins University but by one professor *from the *University. Not the same thing.

I hope he's right of course but must confess I am skeptical of the timeline as well.


----------



## Minnewaska

MastUndSchotbruch said:


> AFAIK this was not a prediction by Johns Hopkins University but by one professor *from the *University. Not the same thing.
> 
> I hope he's right of course but must confess I am skeptical of the timeline as well.


Fair enough.

I'm not trying to suggest we're out of this thing. I'm trying to say it's encouraging that infection rates, hospitalizations and deaths are declining so rapidly that the subject of this thread (cruising in the islands) should begin to loosen up soon. This guy is a _professor at the Johns Hopkins School of Medicine and Bloomberg School of Public Health_. I think his points are quite plausible. Virus gone..... not so much. Herd immunity is not the same thing as eradication.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch

Minnewaska said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I'm not trying to suggest we're out of this thing. I'm trying to say it's encouraging that infection rates, hospitalizations and deaths are declining so rapidly that the subject of this thread (cruising in the islands) should begin to loosen up soon. This guy is a _professor at the Johns Hopkins School of Medicine and Bloomberg School of Public Health_. I think his points are quite plausible. Virus gone..... not so much. Herd immunity is not the same thing as eradication.


Marty Makary is a surgeon, with an outstanding reputation and, accordingly, he has a primary appointment in the School of Medicine. He also has a joint (=secondary) appointment in the Bloomberg School of Public Health. To my knowledge he teaches public health but not epidemiology. His work on the use of checklists has probably saved thousands of lives.

In no way do I want to say he is not qualified to make the statements he made. I just wanted to differentiate between statements made by one person, and official proclamations made in the name of Johns Hopkins University. If this turns out not to be quite right, people should not say 'Hopkins was wrong' but 'Makary was wrong.'

Of course I hope Makary is right


----------



## jeremiahblatz3

Not much to add, but I also used BVI Yacht Charters a bit after Irma, and they were great. The boat was in great shape (unsurprising given that basically the entire fleet was new), and the level of service we got was tom notch; much better than a previous charter with The Moorings.


----------



## 22catcapri

jeremiahblatz3 said:


> Not much to add, but I also used BVI Yacht Charters a bit after Irma, and they were great. The boat was in great shape (unsurprising given that basically the entire fleet was new), and the level of service we got was tom notch; much better than a previous charter with The Moorings.


Identical to my experience.


----------

